# Pre-Workout



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 5, 2004)

What is the best thing 2 do before doing lifitng (Like half hours - hours) 2 get energy n stuff.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 5, 2004)

going lifitng*


----------



## heavy (Dec 5, 2004)

1.5 hour before, eat a meal consisting of complex carbs, like brown rice, and protein, like chicken breasts.

45 minutes before, eat more protein, like a couple cans of tuna.

Post workout, drink simple carbs like dextrose, or gatorade (which has dextrose) and fast acting protein like a whey isolate.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks bro


----------

